# Which Private Medical College Has Low Merit?



## fasi.munir (Sep 26, 2012)

I scored 83% in FSC and 85% in metric but UHS entry test i got confused and done a disaster. any chance to get admission? in private colleges.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

depends on the extent of disaster u did in mcat 

if u have aggregate above 75% than u have chance in sharif,shalamar,fmh...71- 75 %- less chances in these colleges but still u can get admission in central park,rashid latif,akhtar saeed etc..


----------



## s.m.ch (Aug 24, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> depends on the extent of disaster u did in mcat
> 
> if u have aggregate above 75% than u have chance in sharif,shalamar,fmh...71- 75 %- less chances in these colleges but still u can get admission in central park,rashid latif,akhtar saeed etc..




what about LMDC ???


----------



## wajiha21 (Jul 24, 2012)

*about lmdc*

lmdc is good for dentistry but for mbbs i would prefer central park or shalimar they have standards but last year shalimar took alot of students above 80 percent and lmdc takes alot of donation


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

wajiha21 said:


> lmdc is good for dentistry but for mbbs i would prefer central park or shalimar they have standards but last year shalimar took alot of students above 80 percent and lmdc takes alot of donation


well most of shalamar students of batch [2011-2016] have agg between 76 to 80 % no body has agg above 80 % as far as i knw.. :cool!:


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

s.m.ch said:


> what about LMDC ???


well m always not too sure wid lmdc because the problem is that they take donations...i think its possible for even a guy with 70 % agg to get into lmdc by giving donation and a guy wid 75% agg may bot b able to get into lmdc if he refuses to give donation :?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> well m always not too sure wid lmdc because the problem is that they take donations...i think its possible for even a guy with 70 % agg to get into lmdc by giving donation and a guy wid 75% agg may bot b able to get into lmdc if he refuses to give donation :?


my aggregate 72% suggest me good college please


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Angry Bird said:


> my aggregate 72% suggest me good college please


You can get in Frontier Medical College but I guess you have not given entry test of FMC!


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> my aggregate 72% suggest me good college please


apply in akhtar saeed, rashid latif, central park, continental in lhr


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> apply in akhtar saeed, rashid latif, central park, continental in lhr


what about islamabad international , wah, lmdc and riphah?


----------

